# Help with ear taping



## BriannaA (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi there! 
I have a 7 month old Malinois male.
He has gone through all sorts of ear stages during his development. They were up (but wonky) before teething…. As soon as teething started they completely flopped air plane style. Once he finished teething they slowly start coming back up but still in “teepee” shape.
I recently started taping them with medical tape and breathe right strips to help them out just in case. I have been doing this for about 3 weeks now.
It seems the cartilage isn’t hardening yet and his ears are still somewhat soft. 
Any one have any idea if they will start to even out as his head gets bigger? Or will they always stay wonky? Lol 
Would anyone recommend trying moleskin and bonding cement method? I’m open to suggestions.
Thank you!


----------

